# PA snow storm



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is a snow storm that happen in Chalfont PA.ussmileyflag


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

chalfont...i know several people from there...

how old are you?...you might know some of them..they would have graduated highschool in 2005 and 2006


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

your from chalfont...im from horsham...we do a lot of plow work on 611...warrington crossing, stone manor across from the vw dealer, redners shopping center (with the sears)...then a couple places off the 202 bypass...


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo man im from horsham too, im off of norristown rd where you from.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i graduated from Del Val and detailed cars and Fred Beans one year while in school.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

fred beans is a joke of a car dealer...the ****** me on a truck way back when...everyone i know that has done some sort of business with them have nothing good to say


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i only detailed cars, this was back in winter 2004-2005. I have no idea what they did sales/management wise.


----------

